# Simatic-Programmierer



## SPS.at (12 Februar 2009)

Suche Simatic-Programmierer für ca. 8 Monate.
Bezahlung nach Vereinbarung!
Einsatzort Wien!
mfg
thomas


----------



## CADministrator (16 Februar 2009)

hallo thomas,

habe dir letzte woche eine email über dieses forum geschickt - angekommen? kurzes feedback wäre toll...


danke & gruß
andreas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Februar 2009)

Mit Antworten hat er es nicht so


----------



## CADministrator (17 Februar 2009)

yep, das ist wohl richtig, hab immer noch nix bekommen - hat scheinbar wirklich viel zu tun, der gute...


----------



## mst (17 Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das so viele User aus Österreich im Forum sind, oder?
Kann mann danach suchen?

Bin zwar gerade in Wien, aber leider auch zugedeckt.


----------



## HaeM (18 Februar 2009)

Im Googlemap ME sind´s neun, aber da haben sich sicher nicht alle eingetragen....(versteckter Aufruf!!)

lg
Haem


----------



## CADministrator (18 Februar 2009)

www.sps.at sagt doch der nickname schon 
"thomas" würde auch zum abt.-leiter software passen!
aber wense sich nich zucken...


----------



## SPS.at (18 Februar 2009)

*SPS.at*

*SPS.at hat nichts mit uns zu tun!*
*zufälliger Nickname!*

Habe derzeit wirklich gut zu tun, komme nicht täglich dazu meine PN's zu checken.
Danke allen die mir per PN geschrieben haben, habe auch mittlerweile geantwortet.
mfg
thomas


----------



## CADministrator (18 Februar 2009)

ok, sorry! aber ne antwort auf meine mail hab ich zumindest nicht bekommen...


----------



## SPS.at (25 Februar 2009)

*Danke an die Forumsgemeinde!*

Danke an die Forumsgemeinde!
Danke für die vielen Angebote, ich denke wir haben eine Lösung für unseren momentanen Engineeringengpass gefunden.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich euch kontaktieren dürfte wenn wieder mal not am mann ist!

Grüße aus Wien
Thomas


----------

